# Logitech G430 Problem (Echo)



## jkox11 (18. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Kollegen  

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Hab einem Bekannten einen PC zusammengestellt mit Windoof 7. Zuvor hatte der Junge einen alten PC und benutzte ein G430 Headset. 
Mit dem neuen PC gab's aber ein Problem, und zwar mit diesem beknackten Headset. Sagen müsst ihr mir nicht, dass ein kein gutes ist  
Er hatte es aber schon und er hört sich nun selbst wenn er redet, so gesagt eben ein Echo. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Habe schon vieles versucht in den Soundeinstellungen, geklappt hat aber noch nix. Was mich verwundert ist, dass es mit dem alten PC geklappt hat und nicht mit dem neuen. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

Danke im Voraus,
Liebe Grüsse


----------



## jkox11 (19. Januar 2015)

Keiner ne Idee?! Ich push das Ding mal


----------



## Fronobulax (19. Januar 2015)

Schon mal Treiber de- und wieder reinstalliert?


----------



## jkox11 (19. Januar 2015)

Jap, kein Erfolg


----------



## MrLoL1 (24. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread sehr alt ist , benutzt er die Mitgeliferte So-KA?


----------



## jkox11 (28. Januar 2015)

Nein tut er nicht. 
Kenn mich mit dem Soundbereich auch nicht so aus, soll er die einbauen?!


----------



## chewara (28. Januar 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Nein tut er nicht.
> Kenn mich mit dem Soundbereich auch nicht so aus, soll er die einbauen?!



ja. und in den *Wiedergabegeräten* beim Headset das Mikro unter Pegel  ausschalten, dann hört er sich auch nicht mehr selbst

(das soll ein Feature sein und kein bug  )


----------

